# Question this forum may be able to answer...



## Firehazard (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been watching a lot of Family Guy lately, and I just saw the episode "Barely Legal" last night.  I was wondering, are there any other animal characters in TV, video games, popular Flash cartoons etc. besides Brian Griffin who are attracted to human characters, or even just suspected of it?  Sexually or in an innocent-crush sorta way.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, there's rumors of Scooby-Doo and Velma...(Why do you think Fred and Daphne always went one way, and Shaggy, Scooby and Velma went another?)

That's the only one I can think of.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well there's all those warner bros cartoons and stuff with those wierd cigar toting wolves oggling over women...


----------



## Firehazard (Apr 12, 2007)

I just remembered another one: Cigarettes, the cat from John K's cartoons.  Particularly in the Weird Al video he made.


----------

